# Spray Painting Plastic



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys.

I have a 360L bin like these on this website: Bacs roulants - Conteneurs - Services Sanitaires Denis Fortier - gestion des déchets gestion environnement Centre de tri bac roulant

It is green and I would like to start using it for the city to pick up my garbage but they told me that it needs to be black or blue for the garbagemen to pick it up (since the green bins are reserved for recycling).

I was looking to spray paint it but I noticed that the paint may rub off because of the rough metal-arm mechanisms the garbage trucks use to squeeze and lift the bins. What type of spray paint do I need? I know nothing about paint. The bin is some kind of plastic.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Walmart Mobile

Is good on plastic. Best to rough it up a little first.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

$55! Is that normal for a can that size?

Rough the bin up or you mean shake the can before use?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

found it here for 6.99$ LOL Krylon Fusion Interior/Exterior | Canadian Tire


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's for 6 cans I just gave a link to the brand and type of paint. Rough the bin first will take the paint better. If plastic is smooth the paint might peal.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Oh my bad. How many cans do you think I'll need to do this bin:

Bac roulant 360 litres vert



> 360 litres
> Height : 46.25’’
> Depth : 33.75’’
> Width : 26.25’’


And how do I rough the bin up without breaking/weakening it?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Use 100 grit emery cloth probably 2 cans. Even if you don't use all of the paint it could come in handy for other things.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say that $55.00 is pretty good price. You need to shake the paint can and sand the surface of the trash can. Always need to rough up surface some

I will probably take at least 2 cans to do it. Get a 3rd can for touch ups. Paint does not generally stick real well to plastic that gets flexed.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Paint does not generally stick real well to plastic that gets flexed.


What do you mean by flexed?
And do you have any other suggestions? Sure not going to spend 90$ buying a black bin.. they're crazy expensive.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Flex meaning getting squeezed or twisted. Fusion is the best I have used. It should hold up for you.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok, one more job for the summer. Check. lol
Thanks guys

It doesn't have to be pretty, just stay black enough for them to realize it's for garbage and not recycling (because I have a second green bin like this that I'm using for recycling).. I'm tiring of having to drag 2-3 garbage cans to the curb each week. This will be so much more convenient


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There is a primer you can get for plastic so it can be painted. Otherwise, the paint will come off.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

How sure are you the paint will come off without primer?
What is this primer?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If they pick up the bin with the truck you'll have a tough time keeping it looking good. 

Is yours green now?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

As you should already know, they are not fun to brag through very deep snow.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes, they pick it up with that clamp looking mechanism that flips it over the truck and shakes it, then brings it back down.

Yes, I have 2 x green ones. One I will keep for recycling and the other I want to color and use for garbage.

Edit:



> As you should already know, they are not fun to brag through very deep snow.


Won't be a problem. If you go back to my recent plumbing thread and watch the beginning of the clip where I film my front entrance, you can see my car shelter. The bins will be backed up against the wall right outside that small window I was filming, and all I need to do is wheel them to the curb of the car shelter, which is snow-free. But good catch, thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Make sure you check the label and see what tempature the surface must be. Right now I would say it is too cold.

My city provides our trash and recycle cans and we are not permitted to modify them, that would include painting them.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Same here BG, im def not allowed dojng this. Imight just say that i found the second bin so i can do as i please. But youre making me reconsider lol


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would not do it. Who's to say you did not steal it.

My trash and recycle cans always belong to the city, regardless where it is.
I think both of the cans have a serial number.

If I were to do that, they come get the can and charge me the replacement
cost since I ruined their can. 

It will easy to tell that is was painted just by looking inside the can.

BG


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I had to dig out the can of plastic primer I have. It's made by SEM, and is part number 38363. It's called "Sand Free". Works good. Just clean up whatever you're painting before using the SEM. Has to be over 70 degrees to work. 

Amazon.com: SEM Products 38363 Sand Free Aerosol: Automotive


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hm yeah i think ill pass onnpaiting it. Just dont wanna spend 90$ on one bc it has to be black or blue


----------

